# Our first US Airborne in the family.



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

It wasn't too long ago that he was just a little "bugger" running around in diapers chittin' on himself.LOL! H3ll,he's still little,but,he took route that his "paw-paw"(my Dad) took Airborne.I'am so proud of him,I just wanted to share my joy with ya'll.

2/505th Parachute Infantry Regiment
82nd Airborne Division(Ft.Bragg)


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


BINGO!!! Couldn't have said it any better! :cheers:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yup, my nephews too


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Please tell 'em thanks from me too !! 
Linda


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome bro, please tell him THANK YOU


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

roundman said:


> yup, my nephews too


I remember those photos Roundman! I'am just curious as to how many Airborne folks we have on 2cool? share some pictures if you have some.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Boring? only if you make it that way.... ed/vb/usmc-66'


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great job, Dad! You deserve to be proud. Thanks to your family and all who serve.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

RLwhaler said:


> I remember those photos Roundman! I'am just curious as to how many Airborne folks we have on 2cool? share some pictures if you have some.


huaaahhhhh!

264th Eng. Co. (MGB) (ABN)
Ft. Bragg 1992-1995


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome post! Picture #2 says it all...full chute, 1950 and rucksack swinging in the breeze, feet and knees together for a perfect PLF. No better feeling in the world. Eyes foggy just thinking about it.

Give him our thanks, gratitude and love. Airborne...All The Way.

-RLTW


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Don't know him, but I am proud of him!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


X3


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


Indeed x 1mil

You have much to be proud of sir. Congrats and thank you for your son's service to our great nation. :brew:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

texacajun said:


> Indeed x 1mil
> 
> You have much to be proud of sir. Congrats and thank you for your son's service to our great nation. :brew:


Thank you Sir, and your son as well.:brew2:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

He ain't no Five Jump Chump that is for sure.

And congrats to him, is he going to take a crack at getting his Ranger Tab?


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


x4


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Awesome bro! :flag:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

texacajun said:


> Indeed x 1mil
> 
> You have much to be proud of sir. Congrats and thank you for your son's service to our great nation. :brew:


 I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank You, and God Bless them all!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Cream of the crop right there !


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


x5

And tell him thanks!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Awesome bro, please tell him THANK YOU


Most certainly Bro.Thanks for the kind words Matt.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> is he going to take a crack at getting his Ranger Tab?


Absolutely! He knew what he wanted for a long time,it's in his blood.His grampa and his uncles have had a "colorful" history with para trooper Airborne.Both were Lt.Col with the Red Beret Airborne in Nam,served with General Norman Schwarzkopf.My Dad is reaching 81 this year,Dementia has gotten the best of him,couldn't remember some of his grand kids names if his life was depended on it.But,let it be known,he can tell ya in details what he did and what mission.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and never sees a minute of combat. Thank him, from us, for being there.


x6+


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Congratulations on that fine young man. Pls thank him for all of us.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got Dang, that's just an awesome sight!!! Makes me think of my Fathers stories. Co. B, 506 Regiment, D-Day in Normandy, Holland, Bastogne. Great job Dad raising a good Son. May God watch over him and all of our troops.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

KEMPOC said:


> I hope he enjoys a long, boring career and *never sees a minute of combat*. Thank him, from us, for being there.


Why would you wish that on someone? hwell: I guarantee he isn't wanting that....

Speaking as a former USN Hospital Corpsman (who did all of his sea duty with the jarheads), I wish him a long, *EXCITING* career that still brings him home safely.


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats, my oldest son is a member of the 101st Airborne and we are super proud of him. TxFig as to why someone would hope for a long boring career, you need to look at the daily causalty reports from Afghanistan http://icasualties.org/OEF/ByMonth.aspx Then you need to go to http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/war.casualties/index.html and look at the faces of the heros there and picture your son or daughter's face in their place, and that should answer your question.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

A bunch of Billy Bad *****#S there. Well done Sir...well done.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome. Tell him Thanks!


----------

